

Rackspace ate my homework - a tale of comfy baskets | Gingerlime - gingerlime
http://blog.gingerlime.com/2012/rackspace-ate-my-homework/

======
NielsH
So, did they finally find your lost image?

~~~
gingerlime
Not really. There's a follow-up though in case you're interested.

<http://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=4426480>

